# lendio PPP loan for independent contractors



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lendio has the forms live to apply for a PPP Loans.

https://www.lendio.com/covid-relief/sba-paycheck-protection-program-loans/
Documentations that you need for an independent contractor loans

Schedule C (the form in your return)
1099s


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Here's an ongoing discussion that can also help.

UberPeople discussion in this "Pay" forum: https://uberpeople.net/threads/sba-eidl-grant.391985/


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Wow, sharks are circling the water already. Had no idea it would happen this quickly.

_Don't Fall for the SBA Loan "Forgiveness"_

http://daveramsey.ramsey.libsynpro.com/04072020-h1


----------

